
The Spectacle That Is Elon Musk Coming Undone - aarghh
https://thewire.in/tech/the-spectacle-that-is-elon-musk-coming-undone
======
DavidHm
I do struggle the reconcile this apparent lack of self awareness with the
undeniable savvyness that he has shown in his life so far.

Is there a method to this madness? I'd like to believe that there is, and he
hasn't just allowed fame and adulation to get to him.

